# [risolto]problemi con pppoe

## Anteo

Salve a tutti, ho una grave problema con Gentoo, non riesco a far partire la connessione ad internet.

quando lancio adsl-start (naturalmente dopo aver fatto adsl-setup) mi va in time out e si interrompe, o provato anche a connettermi con /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start ma mi dice che nel kernel nel non sono abilitati i moduli pppoe (o un messaggio simile)

il problema e che ho praticamente installato tutti i moduli con il suffisso ppp come built in e quindi dovrebbe funzionare........

ho anche seguito la guida sul PPPOE Kernel mode ma niente.

non so più dove sbattere la testa......Last edited by Anteo on Wed Dec 15, 2004 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

Che versione usi? Da live cd funziona mentre dopo aver installato no? Altra cosa... c'era un bug su alcune versioni di rp-pppoe (la <ultima_release_che_non_mi_ricordo>-r3 mi pare) a causa del quale andava in timeout ma si connetteva lo stesso.

/etc/conf.d/net come l'hai settato?

----------

## Anteo

io ho installato gentoo dalla minimal (2004.2) e mi bastava fare un ifconfig eth0 up adsl-setup adsl-start ed ero on-line, la versione di rp-pppoe che ho installa dovrebbe essere l'ultima ( ho finito di installare il sistema l'altro ieri) 

il file /etc/conf.d/net non l'ho mai toccato.... intendi forse net.eth0 ?

----------

## lavish

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> il file /etc/conf.d/net non l'ho mai toccato.... intendi forse net.eth0 ?

 

No, intendo proprio quello  :Wink:  guarda l'handbook  :Razz: 

----------

## Anteo

si lo configurato come up se non sbaglio

----------

## randomaze

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> si lo configurato come up se non sbaglio

 

Già visto questo post  :Question: 

----------

## Anteo

si gia visto.....   :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> si gia visto.....  

 

Prova a cambiare:

 *Quote:*   

> LINUX_PLUGIN=/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/rp-pppoe.so

 

No si sa mai...

E poi controlla con attenzione i file di log.

----------

## Anteo

io ho messo 2.4.2 e quando faccio net.ppp0 start me lo trova.....

i log relativi alla rete quali sono ?

----------

## maninthebox1

che modem hai?

ethernet? 

E' per caso un router?

posta un ifconfig subito dopo aver bootato,e senza aver fatto adsl-setup e adsl-start!

prova a guardare qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263703

----------

## cloc3

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> i log relativi alla rete quali sono ?

 

dmesg

oppure:

 /var/log/everything/current

----------

## Anteo

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> che modem hai?
> 
> ethernet? 
> 
> E' per caso un router?
> ...

 

ho un ericsson HM220dp ethernet 

se faccio un ifconfig mi da solo l'interfaccia lo perchè non uppo l'interfaccia eth0 al boot

----------

## cloc3

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho un ericsson HM220dp ethernet 
> 
> 

 

Stai tranquillo: è un problema banale: quel modem ha sempre funzionato.

----------

## maninthebox1

io ho un  HM210dp! e mi ha sempre funzionato!

ora però l'ho tolto di mezzo perchè mi sono comprato il router!

senti una cosa...quando fai adsl-setup, quando ti chiede gli indirizzi dns Quali ci metti?

sei sicuro che sono i dns del tuo server?

----------

## Anteo

quando faccio adsl-setup ho provato a mettere sia dei server dns che a mettere server, cmq cmq il minimal cd 2004.2 ha funzionato subito, mi chiedo perchè adesso che è tutto installato non funzioni.....

----------

## maninthebox1

la ci devi mettere gli ip del server della compagnia che ti da l'ADSL!

nel caso di alice ci devi mettere gli ip del server di alice!

boota da winzoz e da console scrivi ipconfig! dopo aver fatto partire la connessione!

ti dovrebbe dare gli i DNS!

una cosa tipo questa!

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: home

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-74-01-47

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì

        Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 192.168.1.1

        Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : giovedì 9 dicembre 2004 15.18.26

        Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : venerdì 10 dicembre 2004 15.18.26

Scheda PPP Alice:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.48.253.214

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 82.48.253.214

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 217.141.110.203

                                            151.99.125.1

        NetBIOS su TCPIP. . . . . . : Disabilitato

----------

## lavish

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> la ci devi mettere gli ip del server della compagnia che ti da l'ADSL!

 

1) perche' ricorrere a windows? ci sono altri mille modi per saperlo (live cd per esempio o chiamare l'assistenza)

2) "server" va piu' che bene, li risolve da solo

----------

## Anteo

allora io per eth0 non ho configurato nessun ip nessun gw, niente di niente, faccio semplicemente ifconfig eth0 up.

dopo che faccio adsl-start e mi da time out faccio adsl-connect e mi da questo output:

il plugin /usr....../rp-pppoe.so è stato trovato

linux kernel does not support PPPoE -- Are you running 2.4.x ? 

lo stesso output che mi da se faccio /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start solo che di fianco all'ultima riga ci mette anche: [ok]

----------

## lavish

ti dispiace postare la configurazione del kernel? (non tutta ovviamente   :Wink:   )

----------

## Anteo

allora 

entro in /usr/src/linux

faccio make menuconfig

 <*>     PPP (point-to-point protocol) support 

 [ ]       PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                         

 [*]       PPP filtering                               

 <*>       PPP support for async serial ports                           

 <*>       PPP support for sync tty ports                               

 <*>       PPP Deflate compression 

 <*>       PPP BSD-Compress compression                             

 <*>       PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) 

questa basta o ti interessa anche altro ?

----------

## lavish

uff... questo sembra apposto   :Sad:   :Confused:   non so cosa dirti.. hai provato a vedere se sei connesso cmq dopo il timeout? oppure prova a bootare in quella / con un altro kernel tipo da livecd... tanto per tagliare la testa al toro...

----------

## Anteo

spiegami come faccio a bootare con il livecd ?

cioè io boot con il minimal, ma poi come faccio a modificare file sulla mia partizione e a gestire la mia partizione ?

perchè avevo provato ma programmi tipo emerge non mi funzionavano

----------

## lavish

devi passare al boot del livecd (che usa grub se non sbaglio ma non ricordo ora) i parametri della partizione di root, tutto qua

----------

## Anteo

cioè al boot de live cd monto la partizione di root e basta ?

----------

## lavish

non e' che la monti, ma gli dai i parametri al boot ...  invece di dare "gentoo" (o invio direttamente che e' la stessa cosa) gli dai gentoo root=/dev/quellochee' ecc... la sintassi esatta non la ricordo adesso e non sono nemmeno su una macchina linux per potermi RTFM lol.. quindi vedi un po' se trovi la sintassi corretta

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

[OT] Ho letto "problemi con poppe" e pensavo di trovarci la storia della mia vita O_O

----------

## Anteo

adesso sto rispondendo dal minimal cd con links  :Neutral:  la connessione funge, secondo voi se copio i file relativi alla connessione dalla minimal nella mia distro potrebbe funzionare ? se si quali file ?

----------

## lavish

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> adesso sto rispondendo dal minimal cd con links  la connessione funge, secondo voi se copio i file relativi alla connessione dalla minimal nella mia distro potrebbe funzionare ? se si quali file ?

 

hai provato a fare come ti ho detto? boot con il kernel della live ma nella / sull'hd?

----------

## cloc3

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> adesso sto rispondendo dal minimal cd con links  la connessione funge, secondo voi se copio i file relativi alla connessione dalla minimal nella mia distro potrebbe funzionare ? se si quali file ?

 

Dovrebbe bastare la /etc/ppp

@Lepaca:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anteo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Anteo wrote:*   adesso sto rispondendo dal minimal cd con links  la connessione funge, secondo voi se copio i file relativi alla connessione dalla minimal nella mia distro potrebbe funzionare ? se si quali file ? 
> 
> hai provato a fare come ti ho detto? boot con il kernel della live ma nella / sull'hd?

 

si ma mi è servito a poco  :Sad: , adesso provo a copiare la cartella /etc/ppp altrimenti aspettero una'altro versione di gentoo....

----------

## spugna

 *Quote:*   

> la ci devi mettere gli ip del server della compagnia che ti da l'ADSL!

 

Mah... io decido autonomamente che dns usare e non o mai avuto problemi... quelli della telecom mi fanno c***re  :Razz: !

----------

## Anteo

a quanto pare non funziona

----------

## [hammerfall]

io ho il tuo stesso modem e non ho alcun problema:

la scheda di rete e' una sis

kernel 2.6.9-r6

rp-ppoe 3.5-r5

ppp 2.4.3

ho configurato la connessione con adsl-setup e come dns uso l'opzione server (cioe' li faccio prendere in automatico all'atto della connessione)

----------

## Anteo

io non so che dire..... durante l'installazione ha funzionato perfettamente dopo  sono sorti i primi problemi

----------

## Anteo

risolto tutto, ho reinstallato gentoo usando lo stage 3......   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo allora  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Anteo wrote:*   

> risolto tutto, ho reinstallato gentoo usando lo stage 3......  

 

Sono contento. Non sapevo proprio cosa pensare.

----------

